# I Can’t believe that someone did this ... What’s wrong with this picture??



## Be_Zero_Be (Jun 20, 2018)

I am sure someone thought they created a really nice tool.

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/d/corrected-phone-craftsman/6616271316.html

Be_Zero_Be


----------



## TonyRV2 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ok...I know as much about lathes as I know about women...is this really how you want to pick one up?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 20, 2018)

I am going to assume the person selling it is not the operator.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 20, 2018)

Is that a bicycle lock, or what?


----------



## ddickey (Jun 20, 2018)

Included is a specially fabricated lifting device . LOL


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 20, 2018)

New TITLE ,, HOW TO RUIN AN ATLAS LATHE,,


----------



## silence dogood (Jun 20, 2018)

Got to hand it to the guy.  There's no pressure on the lead screw.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 20, 2018)

I hope whoever buys it has enough sense to say no, thank you to the lifting device.  The human anatomical equivalent to being lifted by that point is not a pretty thought.


----------



## core-oil (Jun 20, 2018)

I do not think it would dawn on the guy he was not going to get an even lift, He should have wrapped another sling around, behind the tailstock handwheel   So had he bent the mandrel, He would have also bent the tailstock,  "Buy One Get One Free"


----------



## rwm (Jun 20, 2018)

I usually suspend mine by the lead screw.
Robert


----------



## higgite (Jun 20, 2018)

Notice how the carriage, tailstock and box of accessories are cleverly located to offset the weight of the headstock and cabinet to achieve perfect balance for single point lifting of the whole assembly? The tailstock quill was obviously used to fine tune the balance. Pretty ingenious, I’d say.

Tom


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 20, 2018)

Comes complete with worn-out chuck and quickie paint job
ps  listed swing is incorrect it's 12 not 9


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 20, 2018)

Sweet Atlas lathe for sale.  Only needs headstock bearings!   Also notable is the tool in the tool post designed to minimize chatter.


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 29, 2018)

Truth is if the  headstock bearings could not take a lift like that I don't think i would 
buy it in the first place. The cutting forces puts much more stress in the bearings.


----------



## mcostello (Aug 29, 2018)

Thats how a used machine tool dealer picked up My 15"x50" Colchester. Probably twice. I went inside when the machine got to My place, was inside less than 2 minutes and came out to the machine flying about 6' off the ground held that way. Asked why the machine abuse and They said been doing it that way for 30 years and never a problem, said that spindle was too big to hurt that way. Now have bearing problems, don't know if it was that way before delivery or not.


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 29, 2018)

The rating for a single ball bearings (609,000 psi)  on center not turning.
 Rotating speed ... shaft length... Thrust load... Dirt... Wrong grease and 
many other things will all shorten the life of a bearing.
Hanging a lathe from them not going to do any harm.
Look at what you pickup axle bearing go through...
Overloaded... Pot holes... Side thrust... Rocks...Cold ...Hot...

What about the little ball bearings in the hoist that"s picking the lathe up ???


----------



## P. Waller (Aug 29, 2018)

Machine tools are just that, tools.
As much as people like to worship such devices they are just tools. It is entirely possible the owner showed a good deal of restraint by not just picking up such an old machine with a forklift and dumping it right into the scrap bin.
2 years ago I would have given you a free #5 Cinci. horizontal mill, had to pay a rigger just to make it go away however

Picked it up by the spindle, oh the horror


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm not so sure I agree that this is OK.   The bearing is only one concern, and maybe you can argue that away.   However, seems to me that there is now a big torque, basically the weight of the machine, working on the headstock structure.   On my Logan lathe, there is a casting holding the spindle bearings that is somewhat thin wall...I would not trust this to take the static and dynamic loads, which would be upward on the right hand side of the headstock, without a problem.   It would only experience downward forces in normal operation, and those are partly relieved by tool pressure at that.

Yep, I'm just another guy on the web.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 30, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> The rating for a single ball bearings (609,000 psi)  on center not turning.
> Rotating speed ... shaft length... Thrust load... Dirt... Wrong grease and
> many other things will all shorten the life of a bearing.
> Hanging a lathe from them not going to do any harm.
> ...




Old lathes like this do not have ball bearings they have bronze bearings or Babbitt.....


----------

